# after effects clip einfrieren



## boarter (9. Mai 2006)

hallo,
hab ne frage und zwar habe ich ein paar videoclips in meiner komposititon.
jetzt möchte ich gerne das alle clips zu sehen bleiben bis zum schluss der komposition. dh. falls ein clip früher fertig ist möchte ich diesen gerne beim letzten frame auf pause stellen. gibt es dafür eine funktion?
bin dankbar für jede hilfe,
boarter


----------



## Mark (9. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Du kannst a) vom letzten Bild eines Clips ein Standbild machen (Komposition/Frame speichern unter) und dieses dem Clip anhängen oder b) die Zeitverzerrung aktivieren: der letzte Key steht beim letzten Bild und verbleibt dort bis zum Ende der Komposition.
...sicherlich gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten 

Und: bitte achte bzgl. Deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung auf die Netiquette.

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## boarter (9. Mai 2006)

hallo mark,
das ging ja super schnell. danke.
aber ich hab das bis jetzt auch immer mit dem frame speicher gemacht,
aber diesmal habe ich eine 3d szene daher ist das dann nicht so praktisch
mit dem frame speichern da ich ne bestimmte tiefe habe. 
plan b ist auch nicht so umbedingt das richtige da ich das ganze auch am anfang benötige, sprich als ob ich den ersten frame einfriere für eine bestimmte zeit.
es muss doch eine einfache funktion für so etwas geben.
notfalls muss ich halt viele einzelne kompositionen erstellen und in jeder einzelnden
komposition das dann mit z.b frame speichern erledigen.
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen einfacheren lösungsvorschlag.
danke 
boarter

ps: ja ich weiß, mein deutsch - sorry!


----------



## Mark (9. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Hm, schau Dir mal die Zeitverzerrung an: da kannst Du ohne weiteres auch das erste Bild - oder das zweite, oder das dritte...  - "pausieren" lassen. Einfach die gewünschten "Zeiten des Layers" zu den gewünschten "Zeiten der Composition" keyen...

Dein "deutsch" ist doch gut, jetzt fehlen nurnoch die Großbuchstaben 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## boarter (9. Mai 2006)

Naja geht so mit meinem Deutsch.
Kannst du mir noch verraten wo ich die Funktion finde?
Effekte --> Zeit ---> Zeitverschiebung oder was?
Danke schön,

boarter


----------



## Mark (9. Mai 2006)

Hi!

...es ist immer gut, die Versionsnummer anzugeben... 
6.5: Ebene/Zeitverzerrung aktivieren...
7.0: Ebene/Zeit/Zeitverzerrung aktivieren...

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## boarter (9. Mai 2006)

ok ich habe die Version 6.5.
danke für die Hilfe.
jetzt probier ich mal ob es funktioniert.
sieht auf jeden fall komplizíert aus.
bis denn und Danke nochmals, 
boarter


----------

